# Playgrounds for rats ?



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm looking for playgrounds such as the ones below for my rats. However they're for small mice and dwarf hamsters. I can't find anything bigger for them and was wondering if anyone knows a website where to get similar items. I found these on Amazon and the brand is called "Alfie Pet Hideouts"


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

You can easily make your own playground using ropes, rings, ladders, etc. A wood playground like that will get peed on and start to smell and then you'll just have to throw it out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I currently have a box playground but I was just looking to make things look a little more nice and luxurious lol


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

That one is on eBay but way to small. So adorable


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Those are cute.  I would also suggest against wood as well though. Wood will start to stink very quickly and it's hard to get the smell out. Maybe you can find some plastic play grounds/houses? Though if you're really set on the wood, you could always pick up popsicle sticks from the dollar store and try to make your own! That way you're not spending a bunch of money on the item, only having to throw it out within a week.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I have the house on top for my mouse, it would be too small for a rat.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

you can also get little bird houses that are cute and made of just plain wood, no paint. They have them at the dollar tree here. We make things with them. As far as being wood, we do it on purpose so they can chew em up. when they get nasty they get tossed. We actually get a lot of use tho. I will soak em in a bucket of vinegar water sometimes and then let them dry in the sun.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you looked at cat play sets?


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I make disposable playgrounds out of cardboard for my rats. That way I can just throw them away when they get pee and poop on them. Just cut up some boxes into pieces. If you have a liquor store near you, they'll probably give you a bunch of boxes for free.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd look at rabbit toys, cat toys, and ferret toys. Most rabbit toys are wooden, but they're some of my ratties favorites (which sometimes annoys the rabbits). Ferret toys tend to be pretty much perfect for ratties, since they're big enough and usually not wood.


----------



## Mabell7398 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hit goodwill and other charity shops. The baby toddler toy section is a wealth of ideas. Currently my girls have a little tykes mini playground which is adorable. They love running up and down the slide. And I have small baby toys strung from the top of the cage in lieu of parrot toys. Best thing is... Dishwasher safe! I just make sure they are getting a good enough rinse. Find out which days the shops have discounts. Tues is 25% off at mine. I'm in the process of designing toys from clothes I pick up there too. There's so many possibilities.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

^ Designing toys from clothes? I am curious what you mean.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I've got some big plastic houses with rooms in them and stuff as baby toys. Toys for small children are safe to chew on.


----------

